# Live Videos



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Share your favourite performances!

I shall start with an absolute sonic sledgehammer of a song, the particular video of which has had me watching every day or two for about three weeks.





_That_, kids, is charisma. Here's to finding Kim #3!


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

nice ******* pick, mesa! I call and raise.../K


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Or, how 'bout some KICK *** live REM ... my favourite tune (well, flip a coin for Maps/Legends).../K


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Since space in this thread ain't 'zactly at a premium, I'll give ya the other side of the favourites coin:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Frank in Paris 1970


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Came across this the other day and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Robert Earl Keen on Austin City Limits. I absolutely love this kind of country musicianship, with the lap steel guitar.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

JC playing "A love supreme"


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Was the world ever ready for Sun Ra?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

cwarchc said:


> Was the world ever ready for Sun Ra?


Probably not--heck, even Saturn couldn't contain him.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've always liked this. Never got to the bottom of why Ian Paice's drum solo is sadly trimmed; maybe the BBC had to shorten something it due to broadcasting timing and this was where they thought it would matter least (grrr!). Good old Sir Malcolm Arnold - such a pity that both he and Jon Lord are already no longer with us.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Fantastic live performance of an amazing piece of music:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah yes, Matsp; wonderful. IMHO this is _far_ better than the studio recording.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

My favourite live performance on video would have to be Queen's set from Live Aid 1985. A fantastic performance, with the crowd in the palms of their hands. When it comes to live performances, Queen set the standard for me.


----------



## Count (Jan 11, 2013)

Entirely improvised.


----------



## yoed (Feb 21, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix's Little Wing on cello


----------

